# I'm pretty positive this is a scam of some sort



## LolaFalana (Jul 2, 2014)

I just came from the heath food shop down the street from my house. I figure the more I buy from shops the more control I have over what I buy.

They only had EOs in .5 and 1 ounce bottles which was not going to work for me. But that isnt even the thing. Why are they selling 1.5 ounces of peppermint oil for $27.59?! I almost cursed in that man's shop. I did get 2 ounces of calendula petals and 2 ounces of eucalyptus leaves for less than $8 tho.

So was that peppermint oil correctly priced? Am I the one thats crazy?


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 2, 2014)

I would have asked.  Maybe it is the best seller he has and some people buy them for the aroma therapy benefits.  I know my grandmother would use peppermint eo in water for an upset stomach.   I know I know don't get me started .....but you could not convince her that she shouldn't ingest it!!!!

I have a feeling though it was mis-marked. That is a lot to pay for peppermint.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 2, 2014)

Thats close to the prices of EO's in the health food stores around here. As long as people are willing to pay crazy prices, the stores are going to charge them.


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 2, 2014)

That's ridiculous, but, I agree - if people keep paying it, why not charge it?


----------



## LolaFalana (Jul 2, 2014)

Honestly I'm not entirely sure how they are even keeping their doors open. No matter time of day I've gone, I'm the only customer at the time and their price markup on everything is ridiculous. I'm surprised I was able to get the two items I did get. 

Dorymae, correctly priced. Every bottle of peppermint oil had the same price. Your grandma sounds a lot like mine. She was always mixing oils in her tea on top of rubbing it into her skin... She's 80 so I guess they know something we don't.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep, same here. You do not want to buy eo's from health food stores or DoTerra. (not sure I spelled it correctly) Check out their prices


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 2, 2014)

So funny you said that.  I recently had a friend of a friend say she was selling Essential oils (through FB).  So of course I thought, okay I have no problem with helping someone starting out so I asked her how much 16oz of plain lavender oil was.

The response I got was...."Essential oils are very strong and you only use a few drops of them, I can't imagine anyone going through 16oz!!"

Yup, I really had to educate her on the other uses of essential oils.

Oh and 1oz over $30.  Ummm no thanks.


----------



## neeners (Jul 3, 2014)

yea...when you go buy in a store, you're buying retail price.  if in a health food store, it sometimes can be for really high quality EOs that can be ingested (not all brands can be taken internally).  this isn't worth it for soapers making wash off products.

 why not buy online from reputable wholesalers?  there are various ones many people here use that offer good quality, well priced EOs.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jul 3, 2014)

there are some brands of EO that you pay through the nose for in health food stores , one brand that comes to mind is Aura Cacia. the health food stores in this area sells three or four brands and they are all up there . example : a 0.25 fl oz of Sweet Basil EO is $12.50 in the store , i get a 3oz bottle online for less than $10 and the quality is great . 
as said in a previous post i would buy online and leave the health food store alone , the mark up is crazy .


----------



## Genny (Jul 3, 2014)

neeners said:


> yea...when you go buy in a store, you're buying retail price.  if in a health food store, it sometimes can be for really high quality EOs that can be ingested (not all brands can be taken internally).  this isn't worth it for soapers making wash off products.



Are you talking about FCC EO's?  I haven't found any FCC grade EO's in health stores.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 4, 2014)

neeners said:


> yea...when you go buy in a store, you're buying retail price. if in a health food store, it sometimes can be for really high quality EOs that can be ingested (not all brands can be taken internally). this isn't worth it for soapers making wash off products.
> 
> why not buy online from reputable wholesalers? there are various ones many people here use that offer good quality, well priced EOs.



Neeners you should never ever take essential oils internally straight that is a recipe for disaster no matter what any salesperson tells you.  I have a cousin that died that way! :thumbdown:


----------



## cerelife (Jul 4, 2014)

Lola, the health food stores in my area are the same - ridiculous pricing! $20 for 0.5 oz for stuff like clary sage and sweet orange EO's. And $30 for an ounce of patchouli...wait for the punchline... blended with mineral oil!! But soo many people just don't know any better, so they stay in business.
Point in case: Our neighbors are just the sweetest people ever and watch over our house whenever we go out of town, and yesterday I gave them a bottle of my insect repellent which is just a witch hazel base with my blend of EO's that is pretty effective for warding off mosquitoes and gnats (we live in the deep south and both of these will drive you to distraction the second you walk outside!), and the wife asked what EO's I used. When I told her, she was surprised that I was giving it to them for free. 
"OMG, how can you just give it away? It must cost you a fortune to make this stuff!"
Turns out that she recently paid almost $200 for a kit of twenty 1 oz bottles of EO's that a friend of hers was selling for some home-based company (kind of like Mary Kay..but with a holistic twist) as natural home remedies...and with the purchase of the kit, you got access to the internet videos on how to use the stuff. 
Dear Lord, I guess the only way they get away with this nonsense is the fact that the EO's are so diluted it would be hard to really hurt anyone with them!


----------



## LolaFalana (Jul 4, 2014)

Lion Of Judah said:


> there are some brands of EO that you pay through the nose for in health food stores , one brand that comes to mind is Aura Cacia. the health food stores in this area sells three or four brands and they are all up there . example : a 0.25 fl oz of Sweet Basil EO is $12.50 in the store , i get a 3oz bottle online for less than $10 and the quality is great .
> as said in a previous post i would buy online and leave the health food store alone , the mark up is crazy .



That's the exact brand they were selling for almost $30. I was shocked. And the guy said they do special orders if I need a larger amount. No thank you sir.


----------



## LolaFalana (Jul 4, 2014)

$200?! I really didn't know people were getting scammed like that! It's the whole back to nature craze. They are profiting off people's ignorance.  And honestly, mixed with mineral oil? 

Lesson learned. I am filling up my cart at WSP at this very moment.


----------

